# master cylinder or brake booster?



## lawgirl (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a 96 200SX that has ran beautifully but now I'm having a problem with my brakes. When attempting to brake, sometimes the brake pedal is very sensitive and sometimes I'm practically putting my foot through the floor board to not crash into the car in front of me. I am not leaking any fluids and this seems to happen very sporadically. Does anyone know if it's the master cylinder or the brake booster? Or something completely different?

Thanks.


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

no help, but could be either as far as i know. New master cylinder should ot be too expensive and as long as you know how to bleed your brakes and perform install, or know one who does, not a bad job at all.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

lawgirl said:


> I have a 96 200SX that has ran beautifully but now I'm having a problem with my brakes. When attempting to brake, sometimes the brake pedal is very sensitive and sometimes I'm practically putting my foot through the floor board to not crash into the car in front of me. I am not leaking any fluids and this seems to happen very sporadically. Does anyone know if it's the master cylinder or the brake booster? Or something completely different?
> 
> Thanks.


Check your fluid level.

Check your pads/shoes to make sure they're in good shape and still serviceable.

Try bleeding your brakes.

Then you've eliminated the most obvious things.

Good luck!
Regards,
Michael


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

when replacing your master it is always best to have them power bled. When i worked at brake check I did that to mine and my DEAD PEDAL went away....Just because you pump bleed it, doesn't mean all air is entirely let out of your system, some people don't understand that !


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check the hose between the intake plenum and the brake booster for cracks/leaks.

Lew


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

along with the above mentioned things if your brake fluid is a dark color then flush the system with fresh fluid.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

B14GEE said:


> when replacing your master it is always best to have them power bled.


There is no need to power bleed if you "bench bleed" the MC before reattaching all of the hoses (then pump bleed afterwards). I'm saying this because the over-use of a power bleeder on an air-filled system can easily lead to a broken MC and deteriorated hoses.


----------

